# Skulls and animal skeletons for sale !- do not open if not intrested as may offend



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

I have noticed a quite a lot of members on this site collect animal skulls ! well here is the site for you they sell both skulls and skeletons and will post overseas as they are US based, i now have a massive collection which includes reptiles and australian native animals ( dingo, koala, possums, pythons and any other that i want to buy. i love collecting them and it freaks out the strangers that come over ! ivan style . if any body is intrested in more info check out there website www.skullsunlimited.com natural bones and skulls they also have a hughe reptile collection both of skulls and skells!

want more info PM me !

kman


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

i could think of alot better things to do with 4200 US bucks but the articulated komodo dragon skeleton would look wicked in the middle of the reptile room.......


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah i saw these guys on dirty jobs working on a whale skeleton


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 7, 2010)

interesting


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

check out the full skells available


----------



## Boney (Jun 7, 2010)

View attachment 149611

Here is a few pics of skulls . pic of 80 year old croc with hatchie croc to show 
how big it is . camel , dog skulls i got from a vet , skull from my giant pet rat , hog skull i shot when i was in south africa ,


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 7, 2010)

creepy they sell real human bones


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

steve1 said:


> creepy they sell real human bones


 
every goth's wet dream


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you go importing that kind of stuff into the country?


----------



## cris (Jun 7, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> How do you go importing that kind of stuff into the country?


 
Dont get caught :lol:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

very easy to import as there is no flesh on bone has been bleached and treated, skulls unlimited provides cerificates with your product and the procedures with meet import regulations in australia ( all have been treated and are bleached as above so there is never any problems with mine they have only been opened once by customs and i have purchased so many over the years i am a massive private collector and one of the biggest in nsw other than the museums. skulls unlimited sell threr produts to the world for teaching purposes and collectors such as my self. you wont have a problem importing but email them if you feel you need to.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

kman what reptile skellys do you have or do you just get the skulls?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

cris said:


> Dont get caught :lol:



no need to get caught 

just declare it in post they are legal


----------



## herptrader (Jun 7, 2010)

Many of their skeletons would appear to be replicas which I doubt there would be any issues importing.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

no i only collect natural bone - please understand that just because its bone doesnt mean it has an import risk !

All flesh on the bone has been removed and the bones have been treated so there is no RISK to our wildlife the bleach not only whitens but kills micro bacteria or other living organisims.

when looking at their website look for natural bone not plastic replicas, these will clearly be marked on items - australian zoos use this company to buy there stock off such as the australian zoo ( ret python ).

the items sold are high quality and are inspected by the US wildlife and fisheries office any item that does not meet there standards does not get exported !
as above not once has any of my items ever been held back in the US or Australian customs as its treated and customs have information sheets on their database with reguards to importation risks.

otherwise email australian customs www.customs.gov.au or www.aqis.gov.au with any questions 

you wont have any problems but hint buy bulk its cheaper


----------



## Gekambi (Jun 7, 2010)

That is pretty cool. Although the range that is currently available isn't the most exciting of speices. But all shops of this style (can't just make them when stock goes low) have problems like that sometimes.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 7, 2010)

Gekambi said:


> That is pretty cool. Although the range that is currently available isn't the most exciting of speices. But all shops of this style (can't just make them when stock goes low) have problems like that sometimes.



yeah stock has gone down since i last saw they had heaps of reptile skulls ( sidewinders, rattles,any and all imaginable ) they stocked i will in the next few days contact them to get their latest cat for those intrested in more reptiles i have bought lots of reptile skulls off them cheap and i am intrested in reptiles more than all the others i have nearly all reptile skulls that they have sold. a quick email to them they may have more stock but not advertised might work .


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 9, 2010)

Two-headed Calf Skull (Bos taurus) | WBC-246
Just saw this one! awesome!!!

I needs me a collection of weird skulls!!!
(even if this one is a copy)


----------



## bartik (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
I am interested to skulls, anyone has any for sale?
Please photo and price.

Thank you very much,
Peter


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is obviously a niche market...no interest here, bones should be buried for dogs to find.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting - all Australian states require a licence for you to keep any native animal, dead or alive, or part of any native animal - skin, bones, tissue etc. In theory and practice, it would be illegal for you to keep skeletons of Australian animals in your home without the required permit, even if they were imported from overseas. If you plan on doing this, and you keep reptiles (so therefore are subject to the possibility of inspection), it would be a wise move to speak with your state wildlife 'authorities' and make the necessary arrangements to do it legally, so your stuff isn't confiscated by a zealous wildlife officer...

Ah the joys of paperwork...

Jamie


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 8, 2011)

Boney said:


> View attachment 149610
> View attachment 149611
> View attachment 149612
> Here is a few pics of skulls . pic of 80 year old croc with hatchie croc to show View attachment 149609
> how big it is . camel , dog skulls i got from a vet , skull from my giant pet rat , hog skull i shot when i was in south africa ,View attachment 149608


 

this just made me wonder if they gave you some poor persons pet dogs skull?...
I understand that they'd "go to waste" otherwise, but that'd still be pretty rank if they weren't told O___O

^^^ not meaning that as a shot at you, I am just seriously curious


----------



## silverback (Mar 8, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i now have a massive collection which includes reptiles and australian native animals ( ..... koala, possums, pythons............


 
knock, knock, knock

I wonder who that could be at the door.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 8, 2011)

silverback said:


> knock, knock, knock
> 
> I wonder who that could be at the door.



That's the way it happens... and bingo, you're a criminal!

God forgives, but those pesky wildlife 'authorities' don't...

J


----------



## whyme (Mar 8, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> That's the way it happens... and bingo, you're a criminal!
> 
> God forgives, but those pesky wildlife 'authorities' don't...
> 
> J


They can only check on the stuff you have on license, they can't go wandering through your house!


----------



## vagabonda (Apr 19, 2011)

they are a waste of time, they make you pay a few hundred dollars for paperwork just to ship here, dont buy from them, its a big mistake, never buy from someone telling you they will only ship for 2 or 300 dollars of paperwork and customs papers and all that rubbish, because there are plenty of other places you can get bones.
i told these guys to go jump when they told me about these costs.

yeah thats why you should buy specimems of species that are not native to this country, its different, more rare and no paperwork needed with wildlife people etc.


----------



## longqi (Apr 19, 2011)

For years I tried to get permission to use skins skeletons etc from native snakes to use when doing demonstrations
I was not even allowed to use any of mine that had died through natural causes
They would have been a wonderful aid in teaching the public
But in every instance I was totally refused


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

hey Vagabonda, 
yeah i buy in mass when i buy so i dont pay just for one item, in saying so if you collect you will just about pay anything to get that item ! 

what are u looking for to collect ! i may be able to point you to a seller here ! 

i dont sell from my collection at all - reason - i get asked by everyone if i sell excess - i swap with other collectors so i can get what i am missing ! 

there are collecting clubs here in australia that just like APS is forum based

by the look of your collection you would love mine


----------

